# Assaulted today



## dizzyizzy919 (Aug 7, 2010)

So today in McDonald's, I encountered a group of girls with a couple boys that do not like me. The only one of them I know is one of the girls. On their way out, they decided to slam an ice cream cone (with ice cream in it) face down on my head and like rub it around. It was extremely embarrassing. I just cleaned it up and ignored them. They were all only like 14 years old. I'm pathetic.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I commend you.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

dizzyizzy919 said:


> So today in McDonald's, I encountered a group of girls with a couple boys that do not like me. The only one of them I know is one of the girls. On their way out, they decided to slam an ice cream cone (with ice cream in it) face down on my head and like rub it around. It was extremely embarrassing. I just cleaned it up and ignored them. They were all only like 14 years old. I'm pathetic.


...you're pathetic? Why? Those people are the equivalent of a monkey, and monkeys drink their own pee and throw their own poop.


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

next time call the police


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I think that's pretty good evidence that THEY are pathetic.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

dizzyizzy919 said:


> I'm pathetic.


No, they are..

Sorry.. I hate stories like this... Sometimes people suck.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

Do you have a history with her? I would have probably eaten the ice cream personally, that stuff is bomb. Sucks for it to end up on your face though .


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

what the ****?? that's terrible.. why would someone even think of doing something like that :no hang in there


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I honestly would've taken the ice cream cone off of my head, ate it, and thanked them.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I've had many public humiliations, never food dumped on me though.

You can always get even, there are girls that could set me loose like fat-batman to do stealth work...just like bad karma...


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, what a couple of low life teenage scum.

You're not pathetic, you actually done the right think ignoring it and not esculating the situation.


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

No you aren't pathetic! You definitely did the right thing!!! Shame on them for doing that:roll:roll:roll What immature brats!!! You did the classy thing and walked away!


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

You're pathetic because someone decided to be an a****** and put icecream on your head?

I think you're quite a large deal smarter than them.
The fact you just cleaned up and ignored it is astounding. ._.


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Those kids sound like awful people. That's really great that you chose not to stoop to their level. Sorry you had to experience such cruel behavior.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

personally, I would have reported it to police. and THEN eaten the ice cream. 

I would have delighted in telling the police all about it, getting their parents involved, and making a very big deal about it. Even calling a few journalists to see if they'd have been interested in printing the story.

bullying is a very big deal these days, and i believe doing the above would have sent a message - "I am not afraid of you, I am perfectly happy to tell anyone about it, you cannot embarrass me, the only people you are embarrassing are yourselves. If you even try to come near me again, EVERYONE will know what you are and that it was you, and i will go on to college and make something of myself and have a good life. meanwhile, everyone will know you are ****. "

that's how I see it, anyway.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

If you can't fight for yourself, then at least report this to the cops so that they can fight for you. Don't sit by letting this continue, if you need help then ask someone for it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, just reading this one makes me mad.

You could always get someone to return the favour on whoever did it. There is a line not to be crossed, and they crossed it in a big way...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

wow. . . WOW. 

wtf so rude. Seriously need to neuter and spay them.


If it's at mcdonalds perhaps they have footage.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Talk to your parents. They should handle it.

If they don't then talk to the parents of the children involved. If the parents deny that their child did anything wrong, inform them that if another incident occurs they will be hearing from the police instead of you.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

That is shocking. No doubt the super efficient staff rushed to your assistance.
Hope you can do something about it please dont let these ******* scummy ****** ******' ***** get away with treating you like that.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I would've blown a fuse and punched them all in the face leaving the ice cream on their faces. No, you did the right thing. I definitely think you need to report that. It's one thing to verbally hurt someone, but it's a whole different ball game when you smear ice cream on someone's head. They shouldn't get away with it.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't let them get away with this, you really need to call the police. Otherwise you will start to accept that it's ok for things like this to happen to you! You're not pathetic, they are, as people have rightly said..


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow that's terrible. I cant imagine what youd have to do to deserve that. I would say maybe you could get even with them, since its worked for me in the past. But since theyre crazy and over the top rude.. it might not work out well. I guess theres nothing you can really do now.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Did anyone help you? 
Seriously, if this happens again you should report it. It'd soon wipe the smiles off their faces. Well done for not stooping to their level though. I don't think I'd have that much self-restraint.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Some people enjoy just reveling in other people's misery. And like everyone else said, they are the ones that are pathetic, not you. I've been made fun of by like 7 or 8 year olds on the street between 15-17, and yeah, it makes you feel pathetic and worthless, but it really shouldn't. If those guys have no sense of empathy and the mind of a small child at 14, they are the ones with a problem.


----------



## dizzyizzy919 (Aug 7, 2010)

I considered calling the police but I was in no mood to deal with police officers. I just wanted to go home.
Especially since like right after it happened some 17 year old girl sat down in the booth across from me and started going on about how they can't do that and something needs to be done about it and all that. It went on for like 30 minutes.
And she prefaced it all with "Why did they do that to you?" I hadn't cried at all until I had to answer that question with "because they don't like me."
Also the McDonald's staff did nothing.
But some mentally handicapped adults sitting nearby where in a rage on my behalf. It was very nice.
But the guy who was with them (because apparently they were from some place where they care for the mentally disabled and he was their chaperone) was trying to make me fight them...and I did not want that. Haha. He was funny though.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

People like them suffer later in life. Their parents have done something wrong in parenting and they are lucky that they did not get some roughneck or a person with an anger problem. They would have all been apart of the sidewalk.


----------

